# Is this overdoing should i be concerned



## supr (Dec 12, 2011)

My wife libido is more than me and she loves my penis, when ever she gets time after coming from work she catches my penis and testicles and keeps playing/pressing as she thinks that would get me in mood soon but she does this so often like pulling and pressing i am just concerned if such overuse have any health issues in future. I like my women to play with it often but know that she is doing more often than i expected i just have this one fear of health as we dont have kids yet.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I would not be concerned about HEALTH issues. Many young men "abuse" themselves to no end before they ever find a partner!

BUT - it sounds like you just aren't comfortable with the way she's going about things.

Have you talked to her about this?


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

I think you'll be right, unless it falls off. Which is unlikely. But you never know. Stranger things have happened!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

supr said:


> My wife libido is more than me and she loves my penis, when ever she gets time after coming from work she catches my penis and testicles and keeps playing/pressing as she thinks that would get me in mood soon but she does this so often like pulling and pressing i am just concerned if such overuse have any health issues in future. I like my women to play with it often but know that she is doing more often than i expected i just have this one fear of health as we dont have kids yet.


Dude...all of the men on here are saying, "and this is a problem???? If only MY wife were like that!!!" The only way that you can injure the penis is to bend it hard while erect. You are never going to run out of sperm so having kids should not be a problem. The testicles can take a lot of abuse, but if she is hurting you, just tell her to take it a bit easy.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, I don't know that this would cause physical health issues, but maybe some mental/emotional health ones. 

Do you feel pressured to have to always perform for her? If not, then just enjoy it or tell her what feels best for you. If you do feel pressured, then you should be honest with her about how it makes you feel.

Best wishes.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Take it out.

Give it some air.

Let it breath.

It will be okay.

(well not in public. . .that's against the law)


----------



## supr (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the response, I know it is a good thing to have a wife so physically romantic but my only thought is anything in excess might be bad and i dont know what is the limit in such instances


----------



## mzladii (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok so as a woman with very high libido... I expect my fiance to perform often, sometimes multiple times in 1 day, I admit that earlier on in our relationship I would do the same thing (and occasionally still do) apparently some men are a little sensitive to being groped lol it took a while but he finally came forward and told me that it hurt and instructed me how he likes to be touched, I love that he howed me what he likes, I feel much more confident that I am pleasing him now. Women are not mind readers even if we claim to be lol just show her how you want to be touched and she will be eager to learn how to please you...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

supr said:


> Thanks for all the response, I know it is a good thing to have a wife so physically romantic but my only thought is anything in excess might be bad and i dont know what is the limit in such instances


The limit is if you are physically hurting.


----------

